# door



## KenC (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Orrin (Dec 12, 2011)

A little more detail inside the door would improve the shot.


----------



## KenC (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comment Orrin.  I'll have to look at it some more.  Initially I thought the surface of the door wasn't that interesting and would look better darker, but I'll work with it a little.


----------

